
If your happiness is based on always getting a little more than you've got... - ssclafani
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/04/if-your-happiness-is-based-on-always-getting-a-little-more-than-youve-got.html
======
eroded
Honest Question - if you learn to be happy and content with what you have,
what incentive is there to improve, to learn, to grow? It appears to me that
everything worthwhile is done with the aim of improving our lives, and so if
we're happy and content, why bother?

